# Show us your outdoor aviarys/enclosures, snakes or lizards....



## BigBrad (May 10, 2012)

Hey boys and girls , I'm keen to set up an aviary for my male adult coastal I'm going to set up an aviary during winter and introduce him to it in spring not sure if I'm going to build or buy an aviary to set up but something around 2mtr wide x 1.5mtr deep x 2mtr high. Future plans also include another aviary set up with ewd's , beardeds, blue tongues...etc.... So wanna see heaps of pics and ideas , and your do's and dont's for these outdoor setups ... Cheers BigBrad...


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 11, 2012)

Ditto,i am also interested in pics as i had originally planned a small hanging one outside,but seeing a couple big aviaries i am most interested in how these go.


----------



## Jason.s (May 11, 2012)

here's mine I use for my carpets and tree snakes.
















one for blue tongues


----------



## Jeannine (May 11, 2012)

*search on ebay for 'chicken coops' you can buy some good ones for a decent price and they can easily be used for snakes, reptiles, etc 

im getting one next month so i can eventually put my dragons in

the one im looking at it you can stand upright in it, it has a nesting box which im going to be moving to ground level for them to get into, has heavy duty wire and it all comes in a flat pack and they claim it will only take about 25 hours to put it together
*


----------



## BigBrad (May 11, 2012)

Nice set up Jason.s. Thanx for the mail jeannine . Keep them coming boys and girls...


----------



## Jason.s (May 12, 2012)

Cheers mate i've started building a large monitor cage 3m x 3m when i get a chance i will put some photos up.


----------



## slim6y (May 12, 2012)

I built this one a few years ago (since moved and sold). It measured 2m x 2m x 1m. I used coreflute back and side (and roof) and quebloc (from Ulrich) for the frame. Marine carpet floor.

If, like me, you lived in the tropics, and say once every couple of years there's a tropical cyclone - this type of enclosure is a PRIZE PAIN! Firstly, moving it is impossible, make your enclosure so it could fit through a sliding door frame.... It just makes sense (now). Secondly - the coreflute acts as a great sail - it's best to keep it in a sheltered spot (obviously). But even in a sheltered spot, you'll still want bricks or something to prevent moving.

I'm not a builder by any means - this was just a fun hobby to build that's all... Wished I was better at it!


----------



## Icarus (May 12, 2012)

i love your aviary, slim6y!


----------



## MathewB (May 12, 2012)

Here's a portion of my outdoor enclosure, it goes partially under the deck as well.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 12, 2012)

*Outdoor snake house*

I have one for the rats that would suit you . It came from Bunnings as a chook house for less than $200 . Approx 5ft h x 5ft w x 3ft deep .


----------



## bohdi13 (May 12, 2012)

any more ?? bump


----------



## BigBrad (May 14, 2012)

That's great MathewB, come on guys there's got to be plenty more out there!


----------



## animal805 (May 17, 2012)

Here is mine for my Diamond before the deco's will post more pics when finished.


----------



## Justdragons (May 17, 2012)

these all look great, how do people heat these? in the colder months or do you take your animals inside??


----------



## slim6y (May 17, 2012)

justdragons said:


> these all look great, how do people heat these? in the colder months or do you take your animals inside??



I was in Cairns - so heating wasn't an issue - however, I had built a thermostat controlled heat cord into the base of the enclosure (there's a thread on which shows how that is done) - however, I wasted my time, I never used it!


----------



## animal805 (May 17, 2012)

justdragons said:


> these all look great, how do people heat these? in the colder months or do you take your animals inside??



My Diamond has a heated basking shelf with a wooden hide on it, she spends the cold nights in this hide comming out to bask in the morning sun before retiring in to another hide just above ground level at about 11 am before heading out for an evening slither at about 5pm and back to the heated shelf an associated hide. The sun does the rest of the heating for the enclosure as she has branches and things at different levels throughout, she just hangs out wherever she feels like.


----------



## hurcorh (May 17, 2012)

animal805 said:


> Here is mine for my Diamond before the deco's will post more pics when finished.



Nice hide in there. did you make it?


----------



## markannab (May 17, 2012)

When I had a bird aviary years ago (not for snakes, but birds), I painted the mesh black. Makes it almost invisible.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 17, 2012)

I don't like keeping carpet pythons in aviaries i am a big fan of reptile cages for reptiles aviaries for birds. 
Reptiles can be fine in an aviary for a long time and then one day you get home and a cat or dog has spooked them and all of a sudden you have a beautiful big snake/lizard with no face. They don't seem to fully grasp the concept of chicken wire.


----------



## animal805 (May 17, 2012)

hurcorh said:


> Nice hide in there. did you make it?



An old boss of my son's made it 8 years ago when his coastal was just a pup but he grew out of it. Now my diamond has taken ownership of it and wont give it up for a while yet. My son's coastal is now about 9 foot long and bearly fits in his massive hollowed out log lol


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 17, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> I don't like keeping carpet pythons in aviaries i am a big fan of reptile cages for reptiles aviaries for birds.
> Reptiles can be fine in an aviary for a long time and then one day you get home and a cat or dog has spooked them and all of a sudden you have a beautiful big snake/lizard with no face. They don't seem to fully grasp the concept of chicken wire.



Unless you keep Lacies! Then you just don't have to pay the weekly feed bill.


----------



## Jason.s (May 18, 2012)

I'll agree with that, don't see any cats around my lacies cage:lol:


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 275244
not a cage but my shingleback pit


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 26, 2012)

SupremeReptiles said:


> View attachment 275244
> not a cage but my shingleback pit


that link don't work

- - - Updated - - -

I wanna see people outdoor bearded dragon setups please post pictures of your lizard setups please


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't have pics but an old friend of mine use to use a tin water tank he cut it off placed netting on the floor then covering with dirt and bark chips mondo grasses logs etc it looked really good very natural and housed blue tongues and shingle backs. They come in all sizes and cheaper then the tin garden beds that you buy if you get a recycled one.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Dec 26, 2012)

I am considering making one for my beardies to hang out in during the warmer days. I even have half a water tank lying around but I am to afraid that with the metal sides it would just get to hot. I live in the hunter valley and some days it gets above 40. Even if it was in the afternoon shade I jut wouldn't want to risk it. Anyone have any suggestions on what you could use that could be in the sun (for some of the day) and not get to hot??


----------



## Gonemad (Dec 26, 2012)

Run temp gauges to see temps but if it's big enough with plants for covering you could even use shade cloth or position it under semi shade like a tree or side of shed. With a misting spray set up.
In my fern shed my hubby made we put bamboo around side and it made my ferns a lot cooler.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 26, 2012)

anyone no why my pictures dont work there on there when i submit them then no work


----------



## Stuart (Dec 26, 2012)

SupremeReptiles said:


> anyone no why my pictures dont work there on there when i submit them then no work


Click on *Go Advanced *below and then manage attachments.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 275287
pit for sleepys and a couple of beardies


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 27, 2012)

Keep Tiger snakes in here for around 9 months of the year.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 27, 2012)

Mate, those are brilliant!!


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 27, 2012)

i love that getarealdog!!
did you make it or are they available somewhere?


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 27, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Mate, those are brilliant!!


Thanks mate, doesn't get any sun during winter down the side of the house due to the roofline-hence only a 9month "vacation"

- - - Updated - - -



Chris1 said:


> i love that getarealdog!!
> did you make it or are they available somewhere?


Thanks mate, made them myself.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 28, 2012)

Can I have that brown Tiger Nigel?!

Here's my old Lacie enclosure. Needed painting. I bet the new owner had fun putting it up!


----------



## Chicken (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice IV, how much did those backgrounds set you back?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 28, 2012)

Chicken said:


> Very nice IV, how much did those backgrounds set you back?



More than I like to admit! A 2 x 4 is $250.


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 28, 2012)

so like 15K each they looks awesome though love that enclosure.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 28, 2012)

cadwallader said:


> so like 15K each they looks awesome though love that enclosure.



They are great at retaining heat, a bit like real rock only nowhere near as heavy. 15K!...I'd buy a 4WD for that money!


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 28, 2012)

getarealdog said:


> Thanks mate, made them myself.




you should go into buisness, i'll be your first customer!!

Heres my snakeys jungle gym,....they do love their outdoor time.
(whole thing and the 3 sections seperately for better detail)


----------



## gold&black... (Dec 28, 2012)

@ Chris1, excellent setup u have there...

Infact all of you have great setup's...


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice big pit, Mick!! Shame it's wasted on some beardies 

And Nigel, I never get sick of seeing those pits mate, they are top notch.


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 28, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> Can I have that brown Tiger Nigel?!
> Ha! got her to pair up with the male in the pic, didn't think it was normal for her to be mounting my female! Yeah a boy has being mating with a normal female & now have him in with a unbanded female-fingers crossed. Looking at your old lacie enclosure is giving me a "vision" Richard. But first I need to do something like that & Chris1 jungle gym to house some Diamonds & a play area for my scrubby on nice days. SupremeReptiles luv the pit, I can see a bunch of Red Belly's being comfortable in there. BigBrad great thread, plenty of ideas to be had. Cheers


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 28, 2012)

thats my small pit sam only 2 beardies for the kids


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 28, 2012)

made this about a month ago, 1.8mx2.4m


----------



## CRONOS (Dec 28, 2012)

*Lace monitor enclosure*





this is my 3ft x 6ft x 9ft outdoor lace monitor enclosure with a custom artificial rock background which i made . The enclosure is in the process of being extended to make the 3ft width into 5ft and i'll be adding a new wire front .the lacie is currently in a large pre fabricated aviary .:evil:


----------

